# New Wheel And Tire Upgrade



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Did the upgrade today to 16" wheels and LT tires for the fiver. I did a ton of research and am confident the LT tires vs. the ST (such as the Marathons) were the way to go in my situation.

I searched around and found the perfect wheels, HiSpec Series 3 aluminum 16x7 rated at 3,200 lbs at 80 psi.

For the tires, I chose BF Goodrich Commercial T/A 215/85/16 load range E, rated at 2,680 lbs at 80 psi. I run these tires on two of my work rigs so I know they can take some abuse. I chose this specific size to (1) keep the same tread width as the old Duro's and (2) gain 1" lift over the old setup while keeping some respectable clearance. The Dodge sits high, so this was a primary goal.

I anticipate putting some significant miles on the Outback in the coming year so I am looking forward to a little smoother tow. Just coming home from the tire shop (Discount Tire) I did notice quite a difference in the ride, especially from the additional lift. It was nose high before so I was experiencing a little "tugging".

Took this picture as they were being installed so it's not the best but you get the idea.
Happy Outbacking!
Jeff


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They look great........congrats!

Keep us posted on how the sidewalls hold up on LT tires versus the ST trailer tires.

Steve


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

VERY sweet-lookin' Jeff - I am jealous. I haven't researched the price differences, but a guy can get a lot more weight rating on that wheel - which I would need. I concur, BTW, with your choice of LT's over ST's. I will do the same when the time comes.

Wondering if my TV wheels would fit the 5'er - would be cool to have them all match.

Where are the wheelweights?









Sluggo


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Did the upgrade today to 16" wheels and LT tires for the fiver. I did a ton of research and am confident the LT tires vs. the ST (such as the Marathons) were the way to go in my situation.
> 
> I searched around and found the perfect wheels, HiSpec Series 3 aluminum 16x7 rated at 3,200 lbs at 80 psi.
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Just one question, I don't see any balancing weights on the rims. Was the new set balanced? Are the weights on the inside perhaps?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice wheels

I will look forward to your updates on how you like the 16inch compared to the 15inch tires and wheels. I wished they would of done that from the factory. I have always thought that would be an awsome upgrade









Kory


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*very nice! The setup looks great. *


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Yes the tires are balanced perfectly! They used the stick on weights that go on the inside of the rims. I'm OK with that







As far as the sidewall strength, running several sets of these tires on my work rigs, I can only tell you that every once and again my guys pull up with some nice white, yellow or red accent stripes on the sidewalls.







The tires seem to hold up very well with no damage.

I am off on a 2,200 mile round trip excursion leaving Monday, so I can give you some real life experience afterwards. Right now, I'm just trying to figure out how to keep those spiffy wheels clean!

Oh, sorry tdvffjohn, I just couldn't bear to put "spinners" on the Outback like I suggested for yours


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

those look great! Merry Christmas!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The wheels look GREAT









A little trick to help the aluminum easier to keep clean (the rims should have a clear coating over the aluminum) is to once in a while use spray wax. They will wash up easier.

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sah WEET!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great mod Jeff! Well done!









And what a relief... Now you can be the one that everybody put their sunglasses on for when you pull into a rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone must have been good this year.

The new wheels and tires look great Jeff.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

campmg said:


> Someone must have been good this year.


According to my beloved DW, She thinks I am good at spending money this year! 
I'm not so sure she shares the vision on this one. I don't get it.....


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks great!

I can't wait for the "shake down" trip.

The only downside, I would be worried about is the lack of cushion using 80PSI LT tires. 
You may rattle the cabinets out of the walls and ceiling.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> According to my beloved DW, She thinks I am good at spending money this year!
> I'm not so sure she shares the vision on this one. I don't get it.....


I sometimes get the same reaction when I plan a mod.

"Why do we need this?"









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wheels and tires look great Jeff









Don


----------

